# 2008 Renault Megane 1.5dci Mk2



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody any experience with these motors? Mainly reliability wise as older Meganes looked to have a shocking record. The economy looks amazing though and big enough for the imminent arrival of the new baby. Possible contender for the Ford Focus?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201206449368193


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Hiya, I have exact car, its the facelift model so will be the same as the one you mention, the link isnt working now though. I got mine after my mate got the same car and I liked the idea of £30 a year road tax, cheap insurance and plenty MPGs so I bought one too.

I have the 86bhp 1.5 version, £30 per year road tax and approx 53mpg around the doors, most i've had is 58mpg on a run upto scotland and back was a bit hilly so could get more I think.

I had a problem with passenger front window regulator failing due to moisture getting into the motor but renault changed this, they have extended the warranty on door regulators failing to 4 years due to it being a known problem, they subsidise the price after the 4 years if it happens again, this I think is the most common problem, but there are ways it can be avoided to stop it happening in the future. So if you are getting an 08 you should be fine. There is a guide on renault forum how to fix the fault too.

I really like my megane, very comfortable and smooth to drive. Good for parking, it has the best turning circle in any car i've driven. Plenty places to store things, there's storage holes all over the car, under the front mats, in the armrest and in the doors, and under the mat in the boot.

Apart from what i've mentioned about i've had no other problems, but as you've mentioned above, pre 06 models did have a few problems.

If you hve any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks bannan. Will have to look at a few of the Renault forums I think. I love the idea of this car, but my head is just saying don't do it. The thought of so many electrical gizmos in a Renault frightens me somewhat. I believe they use the same engine in some Nissan's also, so not too worried about engine reliability. 

I wish there were more choices of car with engines like this.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

John757 said:


> Thanks bannan. Will have to look at a few of the Renault forums I think. I love the idea of this car, but my head is just saying don't do it. The thought of so many electrical gizmos in a Renault frightens me somewhat. I believe they use the same engine in some Nissan's also, so not too worried about engine reliability.
> 
> I wish there were more choices of car with engines like this.


I know what you mean, no car is perfect though. Ha mine just over 2 years and only problem was the window. Forgot to mention before, timing belt needs doing every 5 years or 72000 miles, just incase you find a higher mileage model.

Yeah as you mention, Nissan micra,note and qashqai use the 1.5 too. Not many other cars so economical come without a DPF filter in now so another reason to look at this model. Sure the focus' post 08 have DPF which can be pricey if they fail.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Renault between 2004 and 2007 had major issues with many of their models, since then the quality has improved immensely, their level of aftercare is second to none.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 2006 facelift model that I've had since new, now has 58,000 miles. On the whole the car has been very reliable and whilst I've had a few issues, the biggest would be the dealer in fife. The problems include.

Front near side electric window motor went within 1st year - been ok since
Went in for 2 year service, came back stinking of diesel which was all over the starter - replaced by dealer (Boo hiss)
The aircon pooped itself within 2 years which was a software issue - repaired 6 months later by my favourite main dealer in Fife. (double boo)
I had the hands free entry fitted and it failed about a month out of warranty. I contacted Renault and as it was just over 3 years old with 28K miles and full Renault history they shouldered 80% of the £500 cost and due to the very poor service by the dealer, they picked up the other 20%. (There's only so many times you can boo the one dealer)

I have the 105dci which is £30 per year road tax, returns 45mpg around the doors and I easily get 55mpg sitting at 70 on the motorway.

The car is supremely comfortable, very pokey and drives very well. It has the same torque as the 2.5 V6 Modeo - not bad for a 1.5.

Whilst I've listed the faults I've had ,it is easy to list them because they are fact. Driving a car is a matter of preference and after 6 years of ownership I would say the car is great to drive and it has been a predominantly positive experience.

I personally wouldn't try and talk you out of buying a Megane.

Good luck


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

My sister has a 1.6 55 plate meggy & she has had no probs with it. 

Had it about 3 years now, and I've owned Renaults since 2005!


----------

